# Phrag caudatum var. wallisii



## GuRu (May 23, 2010)

It's hard to picture blooms and spike completely, due to the loooooooong petals!! Therefore I took three photos!!
Since these flowers have opened I am fascinated by them over and over!


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2010)

So beautiful, pale, etherial pouch.


----------



## Or-Kidd (May 23, 2010)

*Envious!*

I absolutely think your caudatum v. wallissi is gorgeous. You have done an excellent job of taking care of it. Is is a slow grower? I would like to have one but I can't find a vendor who has any. Can you tell me where you got it? Thanks. Heidi


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 23, 2010)

That is beyond stunning.


----------



## emydura (May 23, 2010)

Just stunning Rudolf. I don't grow Phrags but I wouldn't mind giving one of these a try. Never see them for sale here though.

David


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2010)

I love the whitish pouch. But doesn't wallisii have a different name now?

Beautiful photos, Rudolf.


----------



## JeanLux (May 24, 2010)

Great pics of beautiful blooms!!!! I esp. like the close-up!!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (May 24, 2010)

Lovely! Mine is also in buds. It will be interesting to compare. Thanks for showing.


----------



## phrag guy (May 24, 2010)

very nice


----------



## GuRu (May 24, 2010)

Or-Kidd said:


> ....Is is a slow grower? I would like to have one but I can't find a vendor who has any. Can you tell me where you got it? Thanks. Heidi


I purchased this plant from N. POPOW two years ago (http://www.popow-orchids.com). Unfortunately not all plants appear on the sales list in his shop.
For special plants/offers you have to ask him (or his son) personally. 
I don't know where you live but your christian name sounds German so maybe in Germany, Austria or Switzerland. It sounds easy call him in this case but it's hard to get him on the line. It's the best to send him an email. 
It isn't a slow grower at all compared to some Paphs!! It grew its new shoot within one year and I think it took it about 4 or 5 months to evolve the flower spike.



SlipperFan said:


> ....But doesn't wallisii have a different name now?
> ....


Dot, you are right!!
Actually I had a look at KEW's *World Checklist Of Selected Plants* and they say as following: 
_Paphiopedilum caudatum var. wallisii (Rchb.f.) Stein, Orchid.-Buch: 460 (1892).
*This name is a synonym.*
Accepted Name: Phragmipedium warszewiczianum (Rchb.f.) Schltr., Repert. Spec. Nov. Regni Veg. Beih. 17: 9 (1922).
_


----------



## paphjoint (May 24, 2010)

Awesome ! ! - well done- 

Stopped growing caudatums and wallisii because I killed them all


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 24, 2010)

Too cool! I love the overall pale colors and that lip orifice is a hoot!


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2010)

Yes the folks at KEW are known for their exacting dilligence; for example Phrag Future Impact and Phrag Ice Princess!


----------



## Hera (May 24, 2010)

:clap:Lovely lip.


----------



## Clark (May 24, 2010)

My shoes are full of drool.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 24, 2010)

What a treat Rudolf! Love your fantastic pics of your beautifully grown/flowered wallisii!


----------



## goldenrose (May 25, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool: Thanks - I'm overdue for a wallisii fix! :clap::clap:


----------

